# LJ members leaving



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

LJ members leaving without giving a reason for leaving.
If I ever leave on my own I will give a reason why.
Don K
fedsawdave
papadan
And maybe more have left.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

well papadan left over a stupid arguement when that youngster joined a while back and he was basicly telling him theres no hope while everyone else was trying to help the kid out


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

and don't worry al, im goin nowhere! this site has it made


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If I could only get the wife and kid to do that. ;~).. Well maybe just for a few days.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

People leave forums all the time… it happens… (shrug)

I have been a member of communities before where I just loose interest… even if I was super active for a while. And not necessarily loosing interest in the subject, sometimes just discussing it with other people.

I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was #489 when I joined. It's now over 19000 members.
Too much to keep track of.
There are a number of us oldies but I so seldom see or hear them.
Lost in the crowd.

Lee


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Too much to keep track of is right! Some people dissappear for awhile because of health or famiily. Life. It happens. I'm courios, is that younster still on here? I liked him and havent seen anything since.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I started around the same time as Sawdust2. Lately I have not been as active as I was in the past. I still do drop in and read the postings of my buddies.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well with that many members some will idle for a while and come back, like someone said it's not a big deal.
After a certain age you slow down some then come back with small projects, like I do.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

After a year or so many of the posts are "de ja vu all over again" - I'm just saying


----------



## SteveMcc (Jan 17, 2010)

You know, I haven't been a member here for all that long, but I still love to sign in and check out what's going on. I still marvel at some of the projects, craftmanship, and pure artistry that members display. 
There is a wealth of information available here for the taking. I've found it to be seriously "user friendly", and and so very informative. Thanks to all who post and coantribute. I like L J.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

I really don't post often. However, I do drop by just about every day. I'm into a big project - for me anyway - and am not spending very much time on the computer. But every so often I see a post that's kind of like a survey and will put in a quick answer. I LOVE this site!!!

-Bobby


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Just because someone dosen't post or comment dosen't mean that tharen't still here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I doesn't mater what you are doing, the same thing happens. People come and go, move on to more interesting things as they lose interest. I spend too much time on here and the computer in general. But that is because of migraine control more than anything else. Too much activity and bright light sucks ;-))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

janice ,
i PM'ed jacob recently ,
he is making a project for is finals ,
coming around November .
thinking the things we all commented on ,
about his future .

i was glad to hear from him ,
you know how young men can be ,

lot's to see and do !
i asked him to post his project ,
when he finished and got his grade ,
he said he would .


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks all of you, you gave reasons for my question, this is what I guess this site is all about ask and you will receive… again thanks all.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

If Jim, Topa, or any of those guys ever leave, then I'll worry…

Hey, were IS Jim's comment on this…..? ;-)


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Rob…..........duh


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm staying.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Me too, everytime I think I know all about wood working, some one mentions something else I never even thought about )


----------



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well hard to say why people leave, maybe he got bored, maybe he is out chasing girls, but must have his own reasons, have to respect them what ever they are l think, only my opinion of course.


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Milo
Spot on dude, where is J A1Jims comment?
I really, really love the comments on projects but I still believe that a comment should be more than "nice work" as what else are you gonna say, "crappy work"? If you're going to take the time to view a project you should at least say something about it, not just "nice work", just my humble opinion, otherwise just view it and don't leave a comment. I believe we all do the best work we are capable of and some are true artists and some are just plain old woodworkers who need a shelf or something else that isn't art but pure functional pieces. I love to peruse the projects and see what's going on with everyone if for nothing else than just to see the great projects people think of. I build functional stuff and mostly check in when the kids are in bed and the Mrs. is watching tv or sleeping. I view the projects that interest me and I comment on them, really comment as much as I can. Sometimes I am amazed at the skill or ingenuity or creativity or the sheer genius of it or just how damn cool a project is.
Just my 2 cents, I'm done.
~Dan


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with you Dan "nice work" says to me you did not look at the project you just wrote a comment.
"crappy work" well is bad better not to comment at all.
I saw on the other day that was crappy so I did not comment, if someone wants to say nice work that is his own choice. 
I wish Martin could explain to those comments "nice work" what is the meaning of a comment on a project.
It maybe posted somewhere on here?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

GMman: "I wish Martin could explain to those comments "nice work" what is the meaning of a comment on a project. It maybe posted somewhere on here?"

Do you really mean this? What do you want me to explain? *It's Jim's choice to post at least those few nice words to other members who took time to share their work or tips here.* I really don't understand what's your problem with that and why you feel the need to argue about this over and over…


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice job Martin


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hear !
hear !


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just don't understand people who want to dictate the depth of someone else's comment. The way I see it there are three basic options:

1. Leave a short comment
2. Leave an in-depth comment
3. Leave no comment at all.

Whichever of these options someone chooses is fine by me. I don't see why anyone should be concerned about anyone's choice but their own.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Martin nailed it… A brief positive comment is always good to hear…

On the subject from the OP… People come and go to and from forums. In all forums you get some real gems, and some real jerks. If the jerks leave, let 'em. Makes the forum a better place to be.

Also depends on what is going on in a persons life at the time. I have other interests where I participate in forums, that I am far less active in because my interest at this time has shifted toward really honing my woodworking skills…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, this will probably make my future comments even less relevant but, I've not seen any really crappy work from members. Does that mean I'm undiscerning and my comments aren't meaningful to the craftsman on whose work I offer a "Nice work" type comment? Maybe…I dunno. 
IMO, it's all good, just some better than others.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I think this topics has been derailed, and is probably why some people leave. I think, like already stated, people come and go for various reasons. I think the policing of others comments is one reason someone would see that kind of thing and decide not to be a part of it anymore. Unless someone is truly out of line, read it and move on. Post what you have to say and leave it. How can you see to take the speck out of your brothers eye, with the log that is in your own?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Martin I did that because of what "da abalos" posted.
I might as well not post any more that may please you and a few more.
That was not the way I started that post and my comment was for dan's comment he mention short comments.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Think I have come down on the side of those who leave even brief comments before. I appreciate knowing that a1Jim has stopped by, because if you have a question, he will give you an answer backed by a lot of experience.

I tend to be a little verbose, partly because I am a fast typist, and being fast does make a difference.

So I am with Charlie, besides, I like the variety.

Alaska Jim


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Alaska Jim I don't even now why A1Jim is mention by you and Martin because he was not mentioned before in this post, Jim can post anything he wants.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

.......and I think these comments are pertinent to the original question. It demonstrates that each person probably takes away something different from the site, their comments reflect that, ......and that may change over time.

Right now this site is helping me with becoming a woodworking hobbyist, entertains me, allows me to socialize in a non-realtime fashion (making it more relaxing for someone who talks all day long in his job), and gives me a creative outlet for my own brand of commentary and humor revolving around my primitive woodworking skills. I am sure this site means something different to each member.

Alaska Jim


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

When I was a "boot" in the Army, I had a drill sargent tell me: "Solider, you ain't got nothing between your ears but a bloodclot". And as I have found over the years, that statement holds true for some people…..


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

If you don't appreciate a "Nice work." comment, you could say so in your project description. Let people know that only certain standard of quality comments are acceptable to you.

To the OP: I agree it is disconcerting when a long time presence on a site, or even a "friend" just disappears, but it does happen all the time. It is one of the stranger things about the online reality.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sometimes I'll post a project and see that I get hundreds of views, but I only get a few comments. I for one thrive on comments (good or bad). I would like to see more! If I look at a project, 9 times out of 10 I'll make a comment. Even if it is "Nice work", or "That SUCKS!" make a comment. I know I am not the only one that has this opinion.

PS. Jim is THE MAN!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*GMman*
Think he is illustrative of the issue, I guess. I am not judging here, by the way, just expressing how I feel about things. You and everybody else is going to have a different reaction to any given comment. I get involved with some pretty intense communication in my job. No matter how hard I try, and no matter how much time I spend, someone sooner or later gets the wrong message.

OK, out of here, getting political….........

Alaska Jim


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wow , jim ,
if you talk allday at work ,
the way you 'relax' here with us ,

are you an auctioneer too (LOL) ?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I could not see me ever leaving here. I have made some great friends here that I would have NEVER MET ! Thx Martin Sojka & who ever else is involved in the great Web Page!

Short comments and feedback are fine, freedom of choice & expression is what is so great. If every feedback comment was 30-50 words or how every long how would we have any time for woodworking?

So NICE WORK !!!! Time to get out in the shop 830 am time to run the planner!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Jim this is what happened here some got the wrong message a thread or a post lots of time gets out the wrong way.
That is life you have to live with it.
By the way A1Jim and I had good PMs in the pass and then some arguments but I have nothing against A1Jim or anyone eles here, if I could I would shake his hand anytime and all LJ members.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I would prefer a "Nice work!" to a no comment.

I usually leave a short comment when I make one. I treat that person how I would like to be treated.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I've only been on Lumberjocks for 7 months. That makes me relatively new here and I am most definitely new to woodworking. A lot of my work is crap compared to the older and more experienced on here. But I for one appreciate the fact that someone looks at what I have done and says something nice. It may be just a "Nice work" or a 5 paragraph dissertation. But it encourages me to try harder. And when I see the absolutely beautiful creations made by the masters mentoring us newbies, I am amazed.

Back to the original thread….I miss papadan. He is still on my Buddy's list. I disagreed with him on that one comment, but that is why I went to combat, to do my part to insure we have that right to say what ever we feel. Some members that are no longer here may have got their panties in a twist, or maybe their interests just changed, or like what happened to me last year, my wife got very sick and my computer caught a virus and I disappeared for over a month. 
We have no control over this, so let's just love each other and enjoy each others talent at what ever level. And, like our parents used to tell us, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." 
The greatest woodworker of all time said, "You will know that they are my disciples if they have love among themselves." Maybe if they miss the love they will come back.

Just my .02 worth. Rand


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

....step 5 is to put the rack of ribs on the top shelf of the smoker and…..oops, wrong forum…sorry


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, as to why people leave - I'm a member of some Real Life groups, and we have people come and go as well. As other folks here have pointed out, that's just normal life.

As for "nice work" style comments, it's still a form of human connection. I don't leave negative comments unless someone has specifically asked for critiques, I just move on to the next project. Saying "nice work" is sort of a written way of giving someone a smile and a nod. Some projects do call out to you, and you want/feel that a more in-depth comment is warranted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have been told by another LJ that he was sorry he piped up and tried to tell how to do something easier. A second LJ who doesn't post much told him he was wrong and stupid for saying such a thing. It was the critic, the 2nd guy, who didn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground :-(( The first fellow said he'd probably just clam up because he didn't like being called out like that in public, but he knew he was right. Having belligerent clowns popping in once in a while doesn't do the site any good.

Lots of people feel like they don't know enough to make a positive contribution. I have been told that by people and heard it on other forums too.

Some times I just say that is a nice job and something longer and/ or questions. A while back I noticed how many project posters had been on for 1000 days with 75 posts. Obviously, they are not bothering to post on others projects, so


> ?


?


> ?


...............


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Mary Anne, I have seen that hapen in in person activities too. Really odd when a really active person just disappears.

An aquaintance of mine who has a rather odd personality at times, said he has always wanted to just disappear and have everyone wonder where he went. I ask him how he would know if they were wondering, if they even noticed or cared )


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i know if i show up in a red dress..lots of folks get interested…lol…thats why i stay…i love the mens attention…lol…....this is a great site with every single member bringing something good to the table…i dont care if you built the taj ma hall ..i don't care if you can even spell…im glad that whoever is here is here…wood workers are the best folks there are…..happy wood workers day…....i just love that ******************** on mary anns head…where else do you find folks like that…..if i could i would walk down the street with my pet grizz…i have not shown him here. cus i dont want folks getting scared…im glad were all here…grizzman…oh and hey…where else would you see rand in his chartreuse underwear…lol


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually, Bob, I did that in real life… and I'm still wondering if anyone is wondering. LOL

I've noticed quite a few people whose only posts here are projects and nothing else. They don't even respond to comments on their projects. I confess it puts me off a bit, but they don't have to worry about saying the wrong thing. LOL


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey I'd be around more but with this new job I'm lucky I have time to change my undies. And like Grizz sez, ditto!

Antway it's lateand I'm just lucky I caught this post.

And as for others and Jim for their positive comments, showing somebody out there is paying attention to what's happening and likes a persons work…Thank You. I need to do more of it myself.

See ya guys in a few days.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Grizz, you do look fine in that dress!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yes, that puts me off a bit too if they don't bother to respond to questions on thier own projects. Why post, just to show off or advertise for free ? )


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

JAG, I was just wondering if you had wandered off…. then I remembered your new job.
Hope it is going well for you!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Grizz you do look gay in that dress!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Gary, call me when them ribs is done….

Hey Grizzman, Have you noticed that DanCo likes a leopard skin thong? Maybe there's a new trend in town…

Abbott, Grizz is real cute in the red dress and the mukluks and beaver hat. Absolutely stunning. A fantastic fashion statement. I betcha he's wearing a matching red thong too. lol

Rand


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Mary Anne-
The problem with this job is I have only half a brain due to the toxicity of woodworking chemicals and the 60's…ok mostly from the 60's. 
And since this job is a sit-at-a-computer job only requiring my brain and a digit or two, it demands at least a full brains capacity. My brain being half is working double time just to do the minimum. For the rest of my decision making needs I have one of those 8-balls on my desk and if that don't work some Cajun chicken bones to toss.

By the time I get home I'm pretty well done. I figure in another week or so I'll get in a rythm and be more around.


----------



## tbreland (Jul 2, 2009)

I have to second (third, fourth…billionth?) the yeas regarding the positive response. For most of us just starting out, it really makes you feel like you're not out there on your own. First time, I walked into a Woodcraft, I thought my head would explode from info influx. It helps to hear from pros who have made all of your impending mistakes already. Like a bunch of bearded wood Yodas.

And someone needs to open a spellcheck forum. Just because you lost 9 fingers to a tablesaw doesn't mean you have to type like it. That's mostly kidding.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

tbreland, I have kcehclleps and I still evah elbuort ingspell.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Rand the desert heat is afflicting you again sir. To all that hat the Great work posts sorry to hear that some people do not have the time to comment on each part of the project. I only leave short comments and half the time suck at spling that being said I only put nice work on nice work or something that interests me. With the spirit of the thread in mind the internet and or a forum is a nice place to spend our valuable time but life gets in the way of play time once in a while. If someone is a A$$ just dont pay them any attention but if you want to pick up your toys and go away in a huff thats your problem! I like this site and have met and talked to some very cool people from all over the world. Keep the comments nice even when the poster wants you to tear them a new one, just remember they posted it so you can see it since they worked hard on it. This was officially the longest comment I have ever posted and my typing finger hurts now!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the brothers and sisters here and Martin so I'm staying__ if you guys don't mind that is LOL Alistair


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

I like it here , look but don't touch most of the time..I like a "nice job" once in a while, don't need a pat on the ass every time i sand a plug..and I enjoy that everyone is different, makes it interesting..as far as my short comments, it took me a while to type this, but if you don't like my short comment ..Block me..at least I looked


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

As LJ membership accelerates if is difficult to know if some have left, especially if their posts have been low. LJs is such a diverse interest group of no particular disciplines that appeals to just about anyone interested in "butchering" wood. lol There maybe some folks who might leave to join a more focused group within their particular project choices. LJs is for everyone, no-matter how good or bad their knowledge, skill or projects are, and whatever you think about their project, every one deserves an A PLUS for effort. A1Jim and others on the "welcoming committee" do a splendid job of making newbies feel comfortable and a lot of LJs return very positive comments to projects posted, particularly if the item is within their product range. For me and a lot of others it's a one big WOW - wish I could do that.
I have several LJ buddies who play along with me having some fun with leg pulling and some humorous chit chat, which I hope makes other LJs smile and have a good chuckle.
I have many LJ friends and buddies who all know me for the nut I am, and I have one very special LJ buddy who sometimes welcomes many new members and only posts comments occasionally. He is working on the most awesome project one could imagine and will take "a lot of time" to complete, so sometimes all the work is overwhelming and he gets depressed. Even so he takes the time to keep me focused on my medical problems while I try to get him back into a positive mood to carry on his project. We email and video conference each weekend and he has become the brother I never had.
This should attest to the fact that LJs is much more than a "Wood Club" and a clear case were a "no good woodworker" meets a "superb craftsman", and something very special happens.
I hope others have similar experiences, it's good for the soul.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Abracadabra*


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

I agree with the Tom1's post. Why should one need to account for leaving or joining for that matter? Do we need to ask permission to go the loo next?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Rand, you have your glasses on backwards again…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Guys:
I don't think this post was about members giving reasons they are leaving or anything to do with permissions at all.
My posting was to portray a very positive experience I have found at LJs and that more than "woodwork" is available on this site for those in need. Most LJs are adult enough to know that there are other factors behind the woodworking projects, especially those who live alone like Patron and it is NOT wrong to mention them.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'm going for lunch, be back soon.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i need to go put another animal on my head…can i go…i might come back…depends on weather or not i get eaten…or run into something i can eat…...anyone know of a good kraut and sausage stand…....lol…roger is so right…this post isnt about weather or not you are here or if you go..you wanna go…head on out…..but like roger said…there is more here then showing your projects..if you want more…thats why this is a great site..its more personal if you want it to be…..and many of us want it to be…....now back to that animal on my head…how about an elephant…...no…....the trunk would get in my way….....wood work calls…....nice to stop by one of my favorite posts and say howdy….....now….abrakadabra…....grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

does anyone remember Tennessee tuxedo….with his walrus friend…...there was one cartoon where he sang a song…abra kadabra chang orang oree…if i could be an animal what animal would i be…....a donkey a donkey …a donkey is what i would be….then i could kick you jerks right in the ar&&...and think that is was funny….and think it was funny…......LOL…....can you hear me singin roger…...i hope not..you might head into them texas bad lands…....lol…...the shop calls….grizz


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*PupLev:*
I can recommend Grizz's Kraut and Sausage for lunch. Just don't have any naked flame around in the shop this afternoon and you'll be fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not leaving, but GEEZ!! There is so much by so many it might look like I'm gone)


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright, alright everyone. I was just sayin' that in my wee little nut brain I like someone to say something more about my project than nice job. I know it's a compliment and I do appreciate all comments and compliments on my work. I was not trying to bad mouth A1Jim AT ALL. I just felt at the time, after viewing many projects and seeing "nice work" so many times how nice it would be for anyone who chooses to comment to maybe say a little more that's all. I can say that I too love this site and I don't want to rangle anyone as this is a one of a kind site and it's members are great too. I sincerely apologize to all who were offended by my comment and from now on I will try to be more generous and not so damned grumpy. I don't want to start a frakas<sp> because I was having a bad day and said something I shouldn't have. I was just sayin' that's all, really.
~Danl


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan we all have bad days on here and in person we all say some things on the spur of the moment and after we say to ourselves did I offended someone?
Most of the time no one is offended this is an open forum to all and we all do our best not to hurt anyone but sometimes it comes out in a way that people take it wrong, we are all human.
At no time this thread was started re: A1Jim but somehow it made a turn which often happen in comments.


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

the more time i spend on lj's the less time i spend in the shop.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

GMman, I'm still around…!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

This site has changed a lot since I first became a member. And, yes, a lot of Jocks have stopped posting. I'm not sure if they're hanging around and just reading the threads or what. I went through my list of buddies and found that nine of them had not posted in a while. Here's a rundown:
1 - 167 days ago
2 - 352 days ago
3 - 62 days ago
4 - 449 days ago
5 - 53 days ago
6 - 409 days ago
7 - 82 days ago
8 - 318 days ago
9 341 days ago

Maybe they're just taking a break.

As far as the short comments go…....... have you ever posted a project and get no comments at all? I'll take any type of comment I can get. Doesn't matter if its just a few words or a mouth full telling me what all I had done wrong.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

This one has 1622 views and 79 replies


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm just taking a break.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm VERY glad to hear that Gary. You are one of the seniors here (I don't mean age) and your contributions to the site are needed. Good to hear from you.


----------

